# La ley de la Costa



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

'I am recommending to my constituents not to buy property in Spain'

They'll have to do something soon, surely ?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

There are also a number of crooked deals involved with many of these with various local politicians getting together with developers, builders and agents (many of them British and other foreign nationals) to illegally license and sell buildings on prohibited sites and pocketing nice fat fees and bribes in the process. The foreign nationals then up-sticks and disappear with a pocketful of money leaving the local politicians to carry the can.

When the long arm of the law comes along, if the crooked politicians are still around, they get caught but the victims (the buyers of the illegal properties) do too.


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> 'I am recommending to my constituents not to buy property in Spain'
> 
> They'll have to do something soon, surely ?


Why? Apart from the evident corruption (my local mayoress was known by all to be very bent . resigned suddenly though) there is the gravy train which is pretty well unstoppable: Spanish politicians on the gravy train - Features at Typically Spanish

Now I know there are a lot of prosecutions in the pipeline - I saw a figure some time ago - it ran into hundreds - but I don't see things changing in a hurry. And just reading the threads on this forum, there are still so many planning to move to Spain with totally unrealistic expectations - they don't seem to read the press.


----------

